# Ingersoll Triumph



## Chris H (Dec 9, 2009)

I was given this a few years ago shortly after the death of my grandfather. All I know about it is what is written on the case, can anyone tell me anything about it? Movement? year? material?

I've just wound it up and it seems to be in good working order, and looks to be in very good condition


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It would have been made by The Anglo-Celtic Watch Co.Ltd, Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais near Swansea, see The "Tick-Tock"


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It would have been made by The Anglo-Celtic Watch Co.Ltd, Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais near Swansea, see The "Tick-Tock"


Great link, really enjoyed reading through that.

Chris


----------



## Chris H (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you for that link, it's a good read


----------

